# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  "Γείωση" σε πρίζα που δεν έχει καλώδιο γείωσης

## vordme34

Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω συσκευή που ζητά γείωση (ηλεκτρικό καλοριφέρ) σε πρίζα που ΔΕΝ έχει καλώδιο γείωσης πίσω της. Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να τραβήξω από τα boite καλώδιο γείωσης (το εν λόγω δωμάτιο δεν ήταν στα αρχικά σχέδια του διαμερίσματος και προστέθηκε από το διπλανό διαμέρισμα, εκείνα δε τα χρόνια - 1960s - δε βαζαν γειωση σε όλα τα κυκλώματα του σπιτιού και επειδή οι σωληνώσεις στους τοίχους είναι  "του άλλου" διαμερίσματος δε μπορώ να περάσω την ατσαλίνα μέσα τους και να φτάσω στην κοντινότερη γείωση του υπόλοιπου σπιτιού). Δε θέλω ούτε να σκεφτώ τη λύση "γείωση" σε σωλήνα ύδρευσης (υπάρχει κοντά - στο μπαλκόνι). Το άλλο που βρήκα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα είναι αυτο:
http://www.handymanusa.com/articles/ground1.html
Στην Αμερική "προτείνεται" σαν μια ενδιάμεση λύση. Ξέρει κανείς αν εδώ υπάρχει τετοια διάταξη σε μορφή πριζας (GFCI τα λένε εκει, νομίζω Ευρώπη λέγονται RCD, RCCB) και αν είναι σχετικά αξιόπιστη (εφόσον δεν μπορώ ετσι κι αλλιώς να τραβήξω καλώδιο γείωσης). Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chs

παλαιότερα αντι για γείωση κάνανε προσουδετερωση αν θες κανε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά καλό θα είναι να τραβήξεις έστω μια μπαλαντέζα από κάποια πρίζα με γείωση...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Γιατί όχι γείωση στους σωλήνες της ύδρευσης? Δεν τους έχεις εύκαιρους ή θα κάνει πρόβλημα κάπου? Στους σωλήνες του καλοριφέρ?

----------


## vordme34

> Γιατί όχι γείωση στους σωλήνες της ύδρευσης? Δεν τους έχεις εύκαιρους ή θα κάνει πρόβλημα κάπου? Στους σωλήνες του καλοριφέρ?



Bασικά, πέραν του ότι πρέπει να τρυπήσω ένα τοίχο και να τρέξω καλώδιο στο μπαλκόνι, έχω διαβάσει ότι δεν είναι ότι ασφαλέστερο. Πρακτικά δεν ξέρεις ανα πάσα στιγμή τι μπορεί να παίζεται με τα υδραυλικά, ειδικά δε σε μένα αυτό που είχα υπόψη είναι μια παροχή νερού στον τοίχο η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτε και έχει "βιδα-ταπα" επανω της, οποτε.. Καλοριφέρ εάν είχα δε θα εβαζα ηλεκτρικό  :Rolleyes:  Άλλωστε δεν είναι "επικίνδυνο" να έχεις γειωμένες συσκευές πάνω στο καλοριφέρ; Θέλω να πω (παιδιά δεν είμαι και ηλεκτρολόγος έτσι; ) αν κάποιος ακουμπάει στο σώμα εκείνη τη στιγμή και γίνει μια διαρροή προς τη "γείωση" δεν είναι επικίνδυνο;

----------


## vordme34

> παλαιότερα αντι για γείωση κάνανε προσουδετερωση αν θες κανε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά καλό θα είναι να τραβήξεις έστω μια μπαλαντέζα από κάποια πρίζα με γείωση...



Προσουδετέρωση; Εννοείς να ενώσω με καλώδιο στην πριζα τον ουδετερο με τη γειωση; Παντως αυτο το εργαλειο που εδωσα το link παραπανω πρεπει να είναι κατι (το ιδιο; ) με αυτο που εχει ο κεντρικος πινακας (το λεγομενο "αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο"). Δεν ξερω ομως αν κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα σε μορφη πριζας οπως το εχουν οι αμερικάνοι.. Ξερει κανεις;;

----------


## nveli

υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα ρευματοδότες με ενσωματωμένο μικροαυτόματο και διακόπτη διαρροής όπως αυτός αλλά δεν είναι διαδεδομένοι και όπως βλέπεις ακριβοί. δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις ένα διακόπτη διαρροής που θα προστατεύει όλη τη εγκατάσταση στον πίνακα σου;

----------


## vordme34

Mα τέτοιο (διακόπτη διαρροής που θα προστατεύει όλη τη εγκατάσταση στον πίνακα)  έχω, δεν είναι αυτό που ονομάζεται κοινώς "αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό"; Που πέφτει αν ανιχνεύσει οτι υπάρχει διαφορά στα ρεύματα (μπες-βγες) και έχει και ενα κουμπι επάνω του για να το  το τεσταρεις περιοδικα; Εγώ απλά αναρωτιόμουν αν το GFCI είναι το ίδιο πραγμα και δεύτερον αν οντως είναι, να είναι προτιμότερο η συσκευή να είναι απευθειας πανω του και να μη κοπει το  ρεύμα σε ολο το σπιτι. Αλλα με τις τιμές που βλέπω το ξεχνάω. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.





> υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα ρευματοδότες με ενσωματωμένο μικροαυτόματο και διακόπτη διαρροής όπως αυτός αλλά δεν είναι διαδεδομένοι και όπως βλέπεις ακριβοί. δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις ένα διακόπτη διαρροής που θα προστατεύει όλη τη εγκατάσταση στον πίνακα σου;

----------


## nveli

> Mα τέτοιο (διακόπτη διαρροής που θα προστατεύει όλη τη εγκατάσταση στον πίνακα)  έχω, δεν είναι αυτό που ονομάζεται κοινώς "αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό"; Που πέφτει αν ανιχνεύσει οτι υπάρχει διαφορά στα ρεύματα (μπες-βγες) και έχει και ενα κουμπι επάνω του για να το  το τεσταρεις περιοδικα; Εγώ απλά αναρωτιόμουν αν το GFCI είναι το ίδιο πραγμα και δεύτερον αν οντως είναι, να είναι προτιμότερο η συσκευή να είναι απευθειας πανω του και να μη κοπει το  ρεύμα σε ολο το σπιτι. Αλλα με τις τιμές που βλέπω το ξεχνάω. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.



αφού έχεις ήδη διακόπτη διαρροής τότε η συσκευή που σε ενδιαφέρει προστατεύεται από διαρροές. Η διαφορά με το αν είχε ή όχι γείωση ο ρευματοδότης είναι ότι με γείωση θα ενεργοποιούταν άμεσα με την εμφάνιση της διαρροής στην συσκευή, ενώ χωρίς γείωση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει επαφή του μεταλλικού περιβλήματος της συσκευής με κάποιο γειωμένο μέρος της εγκατάστασης (π.χ. το χέρι σου) για να ενεργοποιηθεί ο διακόπτης.

----------


## vordme34

Κατάλαβα. Πρακτικά  μια και το καλοριφέρ θα είναι καινούριο (ως πότε βέβαια; ) δε θα κάνει καμιά στραβή. Από την άλλη ελπίζω
α) τα καλώδια του δωματίου να είναι επαρκή (2000W το καλοριφέρ αλλά ελάχιστα A από άλλες συσκευές στο χώρο πχ TV και μια δυο λαμπες max)
β) εάν ποτέ γίνει στραβή και ακουμπήσω το καλοριφέρ να μη είναι πολύ δυνατό το "ηλεκτροσοκ" μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο διακόπτης. 

Μια και το  εφερε η κουβεντα και επειδη από οτι φαίνεται θα βασιστώ στο διακόπτη διαρροής, ξερεις αν αυτές οι συσκευές "παλιώνουν", "χαλάνε" και χρειάζονται αντικατάσταση; Ο δικός μου είναι αρκετά παλιός (25ετίας; ) και παρότι τον δοκίμασα με το κουμπί που έχει πανω του, δεν ξέρω μηπως είναι καλύτερα να βάλω ενα καινουριο; 





> αφού έχεις ήδη διακόπτη διαρροής τότε η συσκευή που σε ενδιαφέρει προστατεύεται από διαρροές. Η διαφορά με το αν είχε ή όχι γείωση ο ρευματοδότης είναι ότι με γείωση θα ενεργοποιούταν άμεσα με την εμφάνιση της διαρροής στην συσκευή, ενώ χωρίς γείωση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει επαφή του μεταλλικού περιβλήματος της συσκευής με κάποιο γειωμένο μέρος της εγκατάστασης (π.χ. το χέρι σου) για να ενεργοποιηθεί ο διακόπτης.

----------


## nveli

> Κατάλαβα. Πρακτικά  μια και το καλοριφέρ θα είναι καινούριο (ως πότε βέβαια; ) δε θα κάνει καμιά στραβή. Από την άλλη ελπίζω
> α) τα καλώδια του δωματίου να είναι επαρκή (2000W το καλοριφέρ αλλά ελάχιστα A από άλλες συσκευές στο χώρο πχ TV και μια δυο λαμπες max)
> β) εάν ποτέ γίνει στραβή και ακουμπήσω το καλοριφέρ να μη είναι πολύ δυνατό το "ηλεκτροσοκ" μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο διακόπτης. 
> 
> Μια και το  εφερε η κουβεντα και επειδη από οτι φαίνεται θα βασιστώ στο διακόπτη διαρροής, ξερεις αν αυτές οι συσκευές "παλιώνουν", "χαλάνε" και χρειάζονται αντικατάσταση; Ο δικός μου είναι αρκετά παλιός (25ετίας; ) και παρότι τον δοκίμασα με το κουμπί που έχει πανω του, δεν ξέρω μηπως είναι καλύτερα να βάλω ενα καινουριο;



καμιά συσκευή δεν λειτουργεί για πάντα, έτσι και οι διακόπτες διαρροής που είναι και κρίσιμο κομμάτι της εγκατάστασης έχουν κουμπί δοκιμής το οποίο μπορείς να πατάς ανά διαστήματα (π.χ. 1 μήνα) για να δεις αν λειτουργεί σωστά. Οι διακόπτες είναι σχεδιασμένοι να ενεργοποιούνται σε λιγότερο από 0,5sec οπότε δεν θα νιώσεις και πολύ το σοκ.

----------


## Mihos

> παλαιότερα αντι για γείωση κάνανε προσουδετερωση αν θες κανε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά καλό θα είναι να τραβήξεις έστω μια μπαλαντέζα από κάποια πρίζα με γείωση...







> Προσουδετέρωση; Εννοείς να ενώσω με καλώδιο στην πριζα τον ουδετερο με τη γειωση; Παντως αυτο το εργαλειο που εδωσα το link παραπανω πρεπει να είναι κατι (το ιδιο; ) με αυτο που εχει ο κεντρικος πινακας (το λεγομενο "αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο"). Δεν ξερω ομως αν κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα σε μορφη πριζας οπως το εχουν οι αμερικάνοι.. Ξερει κανεις;;



Όχι δεν είναι αυτό η προσουδετέρωση. Μη κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο γιατί καταργείς κάθε ήδους προστασία που μπορεί να σου παρέχει το δίκτυο του σπιτιού. Τη προσουδετέρωση τη κάνεις στον ουδέτερο μετά το ρελαί διαροής ρεύματος για να σου δίνει κάποια προστασία. Και γενικώς είναι αρχαία μέθοδος και όχι πολύ ασφαλής. 





> καμιά συσκευή δεν λειτουργεί για πάντα, έτσι και οι διακόπτες διαρροής που είναι και κρίσιμο κομμάτι της εγκατάστασης έχουν κουμπί δοκιμής το οποίο μπορείς να πατάς ανά διαστήματα (π.χ. 1 μήνα) για να δεις αν λειτουργεί σωστά. Οι διακόπτες είναι σχεδιασμένοι να ενεργοποιούνται σε λιγότερο από 0,5sec οπότε δεν θα νιώσεις και πολύ το σοκ.



 :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα :Tongue2: . Τι είναι αυτά που λές στον άνθρωπο;;;!!! Δε παίζουμε με αυτά τα πράγματα... Άκου σε 0,5sec δε θα νιώσεις και πολύ το σοκ... 

Φίλε vordme αν η πρίζα σου δεν έχει γείωση απλά μη χρησιμοποιείς το καλοριφέρ. Και φώναξε κάποιον επαγγελματία να σου αναβαθμίσει την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> αφού έχεις ήδη διακόπτη διαρροής τότε η συσκευή που σε ενδιαφέρει προστατεύεται από διαρροές. Η διαφορά με το αν είχε ή όχι γείωση ο ρευματοδότης είναι ότι με γείωση θα ενεργοποιούταν άμεσα με την εμφάνιση της διαρροής στην συσκευή, ενώ χωρίς γείωση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει επαφή του μεταλλικού περιβλήματος της συσκευής με κάποιο γειωμένο μέρος της εγκατάστασης (π.χ. το χέρι σου) για να ενεργοποιηθεί ο διακόπτης.



συμφωνω απολυτα με τον φιλο mihos με αυτα τα πραγματα δεν παιζουνε. κυρια μεθοδος προστασιας ειναι η γειωση.αρχει γειωση μην χρησιμοποιεις σε αυτη την πριζα συσκευες που χρειαζονται γειωση, αλλιως φωναξε καποιον τεχνικο να σου αναβαθμισει την εγκατασταση.
σκοπος του διαφορικου διακοπτη ΔΔΕ ειναι να προσφερει επιπλεον προστασια απο διαρροες, και να μην επιτρεπει την τροφοδοτηση γραμμων αν αυτες εχουν διαρροη.δεν χρησιμοποιειτε για να καταργησουμε τη γειωση. η γειωση ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι η μοναδικη κυρια μεθοδος προστασιας.

----------


## dalai

Εγω θα διαφωνησω. Μια σομπα ειναι .την αναβεις και την σβηνεις.Οπουτε να την πιανεις χρειαζεται ουτε να την ακουμπας.Τα κουμπακια της ετσι κ'αλλιως ειναι πλαστικα. 
Πολλες φορες τα εχω δουλεψει σε μπριζα χωρις γειωση. Απλα θελει μια προσοχη παραπανω.
Αμα ο ανθρωπος δεν μπορει τι να κανουμε...
Παντως αν "καιγεσε" για ασφαλεια γειωσε το σωμα του καλοριφερ με το σωληνα με ενα απλο καλωδιο, ακομη και ενα λεπτό. Ο διακοπτης διαροης θα πεσει στην παραμικρη διαρροη.

----------


## nveli

> Όχι δεν είναι αυτό η προσουδετέρωση. Μη κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο γιατί καταργείς κάθε ήδους προστασία που μπορεί να σου παρέχει το δίκτυο του σπιτιού. Τη προσουδετέρωση τη κάνεις στον ουδέτερο μετά το ρελαί διαροής ρεύματος για να σου δίνει κάποια προστασία. Και γενικώς είναι αρχαία μέθοδος και όχι πολύ ασφαλής. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα. Τι είναι αυτά που λές στον άνθρωπο;;;!!! Δε παίζουμε με αυτά τα πράγματα... Άκου σε 0,5sec δε θα νιώσεις και πολύ το σοκ... 
> 
> Φίλε vordme αν η πρίζα σου δεν έχει γείωση απλά μη χρησιμοποιείς το καλοριφέρ. Και φώναξε κάποιον επαγγελματία να σου αναβαθμίσει την εγκατάσταση.



δεν κάνω πλάκα, αυτός είναι ο μέγιστος χρόνος ενεργοποίησης ενός διακόπτη διαρροής και είναι κάτω από το όριο εμφάνισης μυϊκών σπασμών και πολύ κάτω από το όριο εμφάνισης σοβαρών προβλημάτων υγείας. 





> συμφωνω απολυτα με τον φιλο mihos με αυτα τα πραγματα δεν παιζουνε. κυρια μεθοδος προστασιας ειναι η γειωση.αρχει γειωση μην χρησιμοποιεις σε αυτη την πριζα συσκευες που χρειαζονται γειωση, αλλιως φωναξε καποιον τεχνικο να σου αναβαθμισει την εγκατασταση.
> σκοπος του διαφορικου διακοπτη ΔΔΕ ειναι να προσφερει επιπλεον προστασια απο διαρροες, και να μην επιτρεπει την τροφοδοτηση γραμμων αν αυτες εχουν διαρροη.δεν χρησιμοποιειτε για να καταργησουμε τη γειωση. η γειωση ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι η μοναδικη κυρια μεθοδος προστασιας.



η μη χρήση γείωσης σε ρευματοδότη δεν είναι κακοτεχνία αλλά κάτι που επέτρεπε ο ισχύων την εποχή κατασκευής κανονισμός σε χώρους με μονωμένο δάπεδό.

----------


## xrhstosmp

εγω παντως διαφωνω με τους φιλους ηλεκτρονικους (που μπορουν να κανουν τα παντα(το επιβεβαιωνω! εχω δει παμπολες φορες να τροφοδοτειτε συναγερμος(230v) με ...utp)). υπαρχει κανενας λογος να δουλεψει τετοια πατεντιαρικη πριζα? και ειναι πατεντιαρικηγιατι  οπως ειπε ο φιλος nvelli αυτες οι πριζες ηταν νομιμες με τον παλαιο κανονισμο ΕΗΕ.ομως ειχανε ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΕΣ πριζες 6Α που ΔΕΝ χωρανε το φις σουκο. αρα καποιος εχει αλλαξει την πριζα με σουκο. λυσεις του τυπου "πιασε το σωμα απο τα πλαστικα κουμπια " ανηκουν στην κατηγορια του ...ανεκδοτου και αν ειναι ετσι να πω κιεγω ενα. φιλε! μη τοποθετεις γειωση. βγαλε και το καπακι εντελως και τα πλαστικα κουμπια ,να βλεπεις τις αντιστασεις τους θερμοστατες κλπ... ε αν θελεις να το αναψεις χρησιμοποιησε μια μονωμενη πενσα.τι την θες την παλιογειωση?να κονομανε οι ηλεκτρολογοι?

φιλικα χρηστος

----------


## sakis

ο λογος που αποχωρησα απο το ποστ ειναι οτι δεν μου επιτρεπει η συνηδηση μου να συμμετεχω σε μια συζητηση οπου καταστρατηγουνται οι κανονες ασφαλειας και οι βασικοι κανονες ηλεκτρικων εσωτερικων εγκαταστασεων απο καποιους συνομιλητες μας 

Η ενοχληση μου ηταν σε τετοιο βαθμο μεχρι που σκεφτηκα να ζητησω απο τους διαχειριστες να διαγραψουν την συμμετοχη μου απο τον τοπο αυτο ( συνολικα ) .

Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι δεν ειναι σωστο και να περναει απο το χερι μου το σωστο θα ηταν να κανω κατι .

Συνηθως λοιπον οταν ακουω διαφορες μπαρουφες απο διαφορους ανθρωπουα προσπαθω ( παντα με το γλυκο και ευγενικο μου προσωπικο τροπο ) να τους εξηγησω τι εχουν κανει λαθος η πιο απλα τι λεει η πεπατημενη και οι κανονισμοι .

Σε αυτες τις απντησεις συνηθως λαμβανω την ανταπαντηση ενος "νεαρου" ( σε ηληκια η σε γνωσεις ) οτι το εχει δοκιμασει και παει ντουφεκι ...οποτε τι αλλο μενει να κανω ??? Προφανως οχι και πολλα ....

*Πως θα σας φαινοτανε αν μετα απο λιγο καιρο εγραφε σε αυτο το ποστ η μητερα η ο πατερας αυτου του παιδιου και σας ελεγε οτι το παιδι τους πεθανε ( χτυπα ξυλο τον ανθρωπο ) απο ηλκτροπληξια γιατι χρησιμοποιησε μια σομπα με """""προσουδετερωση"" η χωρις γειωση κλπ κλπ κλπ ?????????*

*τοτε τι θα ελεγαν οι "ειδικοι " που εγραψαν: δεν πειραζει τα πληκτρα ειναι πλαστικα ....και τελος παντων εχε λιγη προσοχη παραπανω ????*

*Ευτυχως οι κανονες αυτοι ασφαλειας και η ζημια που μπορει να παθει ενας ενισχυτης η ενα τροφοδοτικο η μια αλλη ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη απου τετοιες μπαρουφες σπανια εχει κοστος μια ανθρωπινη ζωη ..... οποταν ...απο εδω και μετα μπορει το ποστ αυτο και αλλα πολλα παρομοια να συνεχισουν την υπαρξη τους με ασφαλεια .....*

*αυτα ....*

*( η αδεια εξασκησεως επαγγελματος που κατεχω μου δινει ισχυ για υπογραφη ΕΗΕ μεχρι 250KW φωτισμου η κινησης .... ειναι στην διαθεση οποιου δηποτε κια για οποιαδηποτε χρηση )*

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εγω θα διαφωνησω. Μια σομπα ειναι .την αναβεις και την σβηνεις.Οπουτε να την πιανεις χρειαζεται ουτε να την ακουμπας.Τα κουμπακια της ετσι κ'αλλιως ειναι πλαστικα. 
> Πολλες φορες τα εχω δουλεψει σε μπριζα χωρις γειωση. Απλα θελει μια προσοχη παραπανω.
> Αμα ο ανθρωπος δεν μπορει τι να κανουμε...
> Παντως αν "καιγεσε" για ασφαλεια γειωσε το σωμα του καλοριφερ με το σωληνα με ενα απλο καλωδιο, ακομη και ενα λεπτό. Ο διακοπτης διαροης θα πεσει στην παραμικρη διαρροη.



κυριολεκτικα: ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ??? 
πραγματικα δεν βλεπεις κατι κακο σε αυτα που λες? 
το "Αμα ο ανθρωπος δεν μπορει τι να κανουμε..." σημαινει τι? αν ερθει ενας καλεσμενος σπιτι και παει να πιασει την συσκευη κανονικα και εχει προβλημα η συσκευη τι θα γινει? θα πουμε "ελα μωρε χαϊβανι ηταν ετσι και αλλιος..." ελεος

----------


## rf radio takis

Το καλύτερο που εχεις να κανεις είναι να τραβήξεις τον αγωγό γείωσης από το πλησιέστερο κουτί που την φέρει,σου μιλώ ως επαγγελματίας.Σε άλλη περίπτωση φωνάζεις ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟ!!!

----------


## dalai

Ας υποθεσουμε οτι εισαι σε ενα σπιτι χωρις γειωση ,με την κοντινοτερη γειωση στα 20 μετρα και ΔΕΝ μπορεις να περασεις καλωδιο  εως το σπιτι σου..
Το 1970 θα εβαζες κανονικα την συσκευη στη μπριζα.
Το 2011 ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα σκοτωθεις.
Δηλαδη ολες οι οικογενειες με σπιτια του '70 ειναι μελοθανατοι.Αυτο λεω.
Εγω ζουσα σε σπιτι χωρις γειωση 17 χρονια.Αν η συσκευη ειναι απειραχτη δεν εχει προβλημα. 
Το ξερω οτι ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ γειωση, αλλα ο ανθρωπος εθεσε ενα ερωτημα. Να την βαλει στη μπριζα χωρις γειωση 'η οχι? Εγω ειπα ναι.
Εν παση περιπτωση ,στη θεση του θα μετρουσα τους σωληνες θερμανσης αν ειναι γειωμενοι ,και αν ναι, θα επερνα γη απο τους σωληνες. 
Αλλιως βγαλε και τις λαμπες ,βγαλε και τη τηλεοραση,κλεισε και το γενικο ,γιατι...δεν εχεις γειωση...

----------


## jeronimo

Φίλε μου έχουν δίκιο η προηγούμενη η λάμπες και η τηλεόραση δεν χρειάζονται γείωση .

----------


## dalai

to '70  δηλαδη δεν ειχαν σομπες ηλεκτρικες....

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο ουδέτερος ως γείωση σε συνδυασμό με μια περίεργη συνδεσμολογία ρελέ διρροής.

----------


## Κωστης

Καλημερα, συγνωμμη κιολας αλά το ποστ ειναι απο το 2009 τον Οκτωμβριο, και οτι ηταν να γινει μαλλον πρεπει να εχει γινει, και ευχωμε οχι το μιραιο, να εισται καλα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι αλλά το θέμα θα υπάρχει και θα μπορεί να διαβάζεται.

----------


## rf radio takis

:Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να μου πεις τα μειονεκτήματα της λύσης που πρότεινα;

----------


## lepouras

> Μπορείς να μου πεις τα μειονεκτήματα της λύσης που πρότεινα;



Σε αυτό που είπες άμα γίνει διαρροή στο μεταλλικό μέρος της συσκευής το ρ/δ δεν θα καταλάβει διαρροή εφόσον δεν είναι προς την γη και θα βλέπει πάλι ένα ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα.αν ο ουδετεροσ δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση τότε τα πράγματα είναι πιο άσχημα. Οπότε θα πρέπει να ακουμπήσει πάλι κάποιος την συσκευή και να την γειώσει με το κορμί του για να δημιουργηθεί η διαφορά και να πέσει το ρ/δ. Όσο για την περίεργη συνδεσμολογία μπορείς να πεις την σκέψη σου? θα ήθελα να την ακούσω!

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοώ αυτό. Δεν έχει κανένα από τα μειονεκτήματα που είπες. Αλλά σε δικαιολογώ γιατί δεν είχες δει το σχήμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοούσα. Για πες μου το χειρότερο σενάριο.

Υ.Γ. Το σχήμα είναι για ρ/δ που για test χρησιμοποιούν τους ακριανούς πόλους από τους οποίους ο ένας είναι ο ουδέτερος (Ν). Για ρελέ με διαφορετική εσωτερική συνδεσμολογία του test, το κύκλωμα πρέπει να τροποποιηθεί κατάλληλα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ένα άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ουδετερογείωση δηλ. κόβεις το φις(σούκο) του ρεύματος από το καλοριφέρ, βρίσκεις την φάση στην πρίζα της δεη και κάνεις _μόνιμη σύνδεση_ *την φάση του καλοριφέρ με την φάση της πρίζας* και τον ουδέτερο με την γείωση του καλοριφέρ στον ουδέτερο της πρίζας καλό είναι να βάλεις μια ασφάλεια (ανάλογα τα watt του καλοριφέρ) στην γείωση για τυχόν επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα.
Επίσης θα ήταν συνετό αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς πως να το κάνεις να μην το κάνεις καθόλου.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που δείχνω στο προηγούμενο ποστ βασίζεται σε αυτή τη λογική αλλά είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλές.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Αυτό που δείχνω στο προηγούμενο ποστ βασίζεται σε αυτή τη λογική αλλά είναι πολύ πιο ασφαλές.



Ναι έχεις δίκιο απλά εγώ πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσει το ήδη υπάρχον ρελέ διαφυγής.

----------


## lepouras

άρα Φίλιππε  μιλάμε για ένα ρ/δ τοπικό κοντά στην πρίζα ή αλλιώς να περάσει γείωση σε όλο το δωμάτιο ( η και σπίτι ) και να γίνει η συνδεσμολογία στον πίνακα.
 τουλάχιστον έτσι το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι απλώς ένα ρ/δ κοντά στην πρίζα (λες και η αποτελεσματικότητα εξαρτάται από την απόσταση). Κάνε μερικές σκέψεις πάνω στο σχήμα. Σκέψου τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά και δες ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα κάθε φορά.

----------


## rf radio takis

> Εννοώ αυτό. Δεν έχει κανένα από τα μειονεκτήματα που είπες. Αλλά σε δικαιολογώ γιατί δεν είχες δει το σχήμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοούσα. Για πες μου το χειρότερο σενάριο..



  :Rolleyes: και εγώ βλεπω το σχ. αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον "Ν" που πηγαινοέρχεται στο ΔΔΕ.Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ένα άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ουδετερογείωση δηλ. κόβεις το φις(σούκο) τ.....     .........



 *Και αν Σπύρο (spiroscfu) καθίσει η <<στραβή >> και διακοπεί ο ουδέτερος πριν φτάσει στον πίνακα τι γίνεται;*

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Δεν είναι απλώς ένα ρ/δ κοντά στην πρίζα (λες και η αποτελεσματικότητα εξαρτάται από την απόσταση). Κάνε μερικές σκέψεις πάνω στο σχήμα. Σκέψου τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά και δες ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα κάθε φορά.



   Θα μπορούσε Φίλιππε αντί για << Δεν είναι απλώς ένα ρ/δ >> να είναι 2 μονοφασικοί;

----------


## spiroscfu

> *Και αν Σπύρο (spiroscfu) καθίσει η <<στραβή >> και διακοπεί ο ουδέτερος πριν φτάσει στον πίνακα τι γίνεται;*




spiroscfu 	 	 		 			 			Ένα άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ουδετερογείωση δηλ. κόβεις το  φις(σούκο) του ρεύματος από το καλοριφέρ, βρίσκεις την φάση στην πρίζα  της δεη και κάνεις _μόνιμη σύνδεση_ *την φάση του καλοριφέρ με την φάση της πρίζας*  και τον ουδέτερο με την γείωση του καλοριφέρ στον ουδέτερο της πρίζας  καλό είναι να βάλεις μια ασφάλεια (ανάλογα τα watt του καλοριφέρ) στην  γείωση για τυχόν επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα.
 Επίσης θα ήταν συνετό αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς πως να το κάνεις να μην το κάνεις καθόλου.

----------


## antonisc

Αν  ο φίλος  έχει  ρελε    διαφυγής  αν  κάνη  ουδετερογείωση   να μου  πι κάποιος  αν το ρελε   σταθεί  ποτέ   παλιά το 70 που  έκαναν     ουδετερογείωση  ήταν  διαφορετικά  τα δεδομένα  και τα περισσότερα  σπίτια  με ξύλινα  πατώματα  και δεν  ήταν  υποχρεωτική  η γείωση  για τη  ήσουν   μονωμένος    το καλύτερο  είναι  να τραβηχτή  γείωση  ειδικά σε αυτή την περίπτωση   που έχουμε  κάποιες   υψηλές  θερμοκρασίες

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> spiroscfu                          Ένα άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ουδετερογείωση δηλ. κόβεις το  φις(σούκο) του ρεύματος από το καλοριφέρ, βρίσκεις την φάση στην πρίζα  της δεη και κάνεις _μόνιμη σύνδεση_ *την φάση του καλοριφέρ με την φάση της πρίζας*  και τον ουδέτερο με την γείωση του καλοριφέρ στον ουδέτερο της πρίζας  καλό είναι να βάλεις μια ασφάλεια (ανάλογα τα watt του καλοριφέρ) στην  γείωση για τυχόν επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα.
>  Επίσης θα ήταν συνετό αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς πως να το κάνεις να μην το κάνεις καθόλου.



  Τα είδα και αυτά  << καλό είναι να βάλεις μια ασφάλεια (ανάλογα τα watt του καλοριφέρ) στην γείωση για τυχόν επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα.>> πριν τα << μπογιατίσεις >> κόκκινα και τα κάνεις τρανότερα, αλλά είμαι της γνώμης ότι επιδεινώνουν την τραγικά την κατάσταση.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ότι πεις φίλε μου άλλα αν περάσουν περισσότερα αμπέρ από ότι μπορεί να σηκώσει το καλώδιο η ασφάλεια θα πέσει, γι αυτό την λένε και ασφάλεια για να διακόπτη το κύκλωμα αν παρουσιαστή κάποιο πρόβλημά.

----------


## babys

Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα 
  δλδ να διακόψει την γείωση 
  αν περάσει πολλή ρεύμα  
  αυτό θες να πεις

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Αν  ο φίλος  έχει  ρελε    διαφυγής  αν  κάνη  ουδετερογείωση   να μου  πι κάποιος  αν το ρελε   σταθεί  ποτέ   παλιά το 70 που  έκαναν     ουδετερογείωση  ήταν  διαφορετικά  τα δεδομένα  και τα περισσότερα  σπίτια  με ξύλινα  πατώματα  και δεν  ήταν  υποχρεωτική  η γείωση  για τη  ήσουν   μονωμένος    το καλύτερο  είναι  να τραβηχτή  γείωση  ειδικά σε αυτή την περίπτωση   που έχουμε  κάποιες   υψηλές  θερμοκρασίες



  << Αν ο φίλος έχει ρελε διαφυγής αν κάνη ουδετερογείωση να μου πι κάποιος αν το ρελε σταθεί ποτέ παλιά το 70 που έκαναν ουδετερογείωση ήταν διαφορετικά >>.
  Άστω σε μένα αυτό

  << το καλύτερο είναι να τραβηχτή γείωση>> .
  Εγώ θα έλεγα όχι μόνο << είναι να τραβηχτή γείωση >> αλλά να μπει καλώδιο 3 * 2,5 ^ , δεδομένου ότι του 60 εγκατάσταση θα έχει σ΄αυτή τη γραμμή 5-8 πρίζες + φωτισμό οπότε και θα είναι επιβαρυμένη.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το post θα καταλάβεις και ναι αυτό εννοώ (γιατί η ασφάλεια είναι στην γείωση).

Φυσικά όλα αυτά σαν mod δεν θέλω να πω πως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

----------


## babys

βρε φίλος εδώ λέμε να περάσουμε γείωση 
  και όχι να την διακόψουμε 
  με οποιωνδήποτε τρόπο πάντα έστω και αυτό το λεν ασφάλεια

----------


## xrhstosmp

σε αυτο το θεμα εξαντληθηκε η ..εφευρετικοτητα του ελληνα.απο την απλουστερη και ασφαλεστερη λυση (να δωσουμε γειωση στην πριζα,ακομα καλυτερα το 3χ2,5 του φιλου ηλια) μεχρι την...προσουδετερωση ή ουδετερογειωση ΤΝ-C με ή χωρις ..ρελαι διαφυγης και γειωσεις με ασφαλειες. Το οτι οι ασφαλειες στον αγωγο γειωσης και η υπαρξη δυο διαφορετικων μεθοδων γειωσης στην ιδια εγκατασταση απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου δεν ενδιαφερει κανενα.περαστικα μας.

----------


## rf radio takis

> Ένα άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι ουδετερογείωση δηλ. κόβεις το φις(σούκο) του ρεύματος από το καλοριφέρ, βρίσκεις την φάση στην πρίζα της δεη και κάνεις _μόνιμη σύνδεση_ *την φάση του καλοριφέρ με την φάση της πρίζας* και τον ουδέτερο με την γείωση του καλοριφέρ στον ουδέτερο της πρίζας καλό είναι να βάλεις μια ασφάλεια (ανάλογα τα watt του καλοριφέρ) στην γείωση για τυχόν επιστρεφόμενα ρεύματα.
> Επίσης θα ήταν συνετό αν δεν ξέρεις ακριβώς πως να το κάνεις να μην το κάνεις καθόλου.



 και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί να μην ασφαλίζουμε ολες τις γειώσεις των συσκευών να μην παθαίνουμε ηλεκτροπληξία??

----------


## sou-sta

> και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι, γιατί να μην ασφαλίζουμε ολες τις γειώσεις των συσκευών να μην παθαίνουμε ηλεκτροπληξία??




Συμφωνω!!!Και επαυξανω!!!Πιστευω καταλαβαινετε το πνευμα μου!!!Ας γυρισουμε στον ανθρωπο του νεατερνταλ γιατι ο sapiens σταματησε να σκεφτεται ή απλα βαριεται να μαθει δυο βασικα πραγματα!!!
Τη γειωση δε τη διακοπτουμε ΠΟΤΕ ουτε με ασφαλεια διοτι απλα τοτε ΔΕ μας παρεχει ασφαλεια!!!
Δε συνδεουμε την επαφη της γειωσης με αυτη του ουδετερου διοτι ειναι ενας απο τους 3 τροπους που πεφτει και ΔΕ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΤΑΙ το Ρ/Δ εκτος αν, πολυ απλα, ειναι χαλασμενο!!!
Αφου το συγκεκριμενο δωματιο ειναι της δεκαετιας του '60 αγαπητε δε θα επρεπε να το συζηταμε καν αλλα ηδη να εχεις παρει προσφορες απο ηλεκτρολογους για να αναβαθμισεις την εγκατασταση σου και ταυτοχρονα να κοιμασαι ησυχος οτι ποτε δε θα παρεις ΦΩΤΙΑ εστω και οταν αταραχος κοιμασαι και βλεπεις τα γλυκα σου ονειρα!!!
                                                                          Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους!!!  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> και εγώ βλεπω το σχ. αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον "Ν" που πηγαινοέρχεται στο ΔΔΕ.Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις?



Αυτό γίνεται για να διακοπεί η "γείωση" της πρίζας όταν πέφτει το ρ/δ επειδή υπάρχει περίπτωση (σε βλάβη) η γραμμή αυτή να φέρει τάση. Μπαίνοντας και βγαίνοντας διακόπτεται από τις εσωτερικές επαφές του ρελέ χωρίς να συμμετέχει στην άθροιση ή την αφαίρεση των ρευμάτων του διαφορικού μετασχηματιστή.
Ηλία, όχι, με δυο μονοφασικά ρ/δ δεν γίνεται.

----------


## babys

όποιος ξέρει πως να μεταφέρεις και την γείωση 
  με 2 καλώδια να μας πει και εμάς 
  να μην περνούμε σαν χαζοί 3 καλώδια

----------


## lepouras

Στέλιο ως ηλεκτρολόγοι οφείλουμε και πρέπει να κάνουμε τις εγκαταστάσεις  σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς . το ότι συζητάμε θέματα πατεντιαρικα δεν  σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας πέρα από το σπίτι του που φέρει και την ευθύνη θα  τα κάνει σε ένα άλλο σπίτι και κυρίως σε κάποιον πελάτη . εγώ γιαυτό  ρώτησα τον Φίλιππο αν θα το έβαζε κοντά στην συσκευή ,γιατί άμα είναι να  τραβήξεις και τρίτο καλώδιο μέχρι τον πίνακα τότε το συνδέεις στην  γείωση που είχαν ακομα και τα παλιά σπίτια. άσχετα άμα διαφωνούμε η  συμφωνούμε με κάποια ιδέα δεν είναι κακό να συζητάμε κάποιες σκέψης και  ιδέες που μπορεί να μας βοηθήσουν να αντιλαμβανόμαστε και να μπορούμε να  κατανοούμε τα υλικά και τα μηχανήματα που έχουμε στα χέρια μας.

 Άλλωστε το γράφει και ρητά στην αρχη της σελίδας

 (*Προσοχή:* Μεγάλη είναι η σοβαρότητα των κινδύνων από το ηλεκτρικό  ρεύμα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο επιδρά στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό! Να  είστε ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και να παίρνετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα  πρόληψης πριν ξεκινήσετε τις εργασίες σας σε υψηλή τάση!)

και τακτικά αναφέρουν τα παιδιά στους νεοεισερχόμενους που ρωτάνε ότι άμα δεν γνωρίζουν να καλέσουν ηλεκτρολόγο.

----------


## FILMAN

> όποιος ξέρει πως να μεταφέρεις και την γείωση 
> με 2 καλώδια να μας πει και εμάς 
> να μην περνούμε σαν χαζοί 3 καλώδια



Εσύ μοιάζεις με ένα γιατρό που συμπεριφέρεται ως εξής:

Γιατρός: Γεια σας. Πώς μπορώ να σας εξυπηρετήσω;
Ασθενής: Γιατρέ δεν είμαι καλά.
Γιατρός: Τι κρίμα... Έπρεπε να ήσασταν καλά. Λυπάμαι. Πηγαίνετε τώρα και ξαναελάτε όταν γίνετε υγιής. Ο επόμενος.

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες ότι αν μπορούσε να περαστεί τρίτο καλώδιο δεν θα υπήρχε και το θέμα...

Η λύση λοιπόν *πρέπει* να *μην* περιλαμβάνει πέρασμα καλωδίου γείωσης...

----------


## babys

γεια σου βρε Φίλιππα με τα ωραία σου αστεία

  ε τότε πρέπει να βρούμε λύση 
  με TN - C και στην πρίζα να το κάνουμε TN - C- S

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο, αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει, φαίνεται ότι βρήκες κάποιο πρόβλημα σ' αυτό που προτείνω. Τι βρήκες λοιπόν;

----------


## babys

με TN - C και στην πρίζα να το κάνουμε TN - C- S

----------


## FILMAN

Το ρ/δ το είδες ή όχι; Και δεν μου ανέφερες το πρόβλημα...

----------


## babys

το ρελέ δεν θα πέσει ποτέ
  γιατί παίρνεις το PEN από το ρόλοι μπροστά 
  και τα χωρίζεις εσύ στην πρίζα σε PE και σε N

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή αν στην έξοδο βάλουμε μια αντίσταση π.χ. 1000Ω μεταξύ φάσης και "γείωσης" το ρελέ δεν θα πέσει λες εσύ, έτσι;

----------


## babys

μία γέφυρα πίσω από την πρίζα στο κουτί
  μεταξύ PE και N

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτή είναι η απάντηση στην ερώτηση που σου έκανα;

----------


## babys

΄
  δεν είναι γείωση 
  είναι γείωση και ουδέτερος μαζί

 Υ.Γ
  όχι δεν θα πέσει 
  μπορεί να πέσει αν πιάνουμε το σώμα
  διότι στο σασί του σώματος έχει και τον ουδέτερο μαζί 
  με την γείωση και μπορεί όταν το ακουμπάμε να πέφτει το ρελε

΄

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε φίλε θα με τρελάνεις; Τα τρία καλώδια που είναι στην έξοδο πάνε σε μια σούκο πρίζα. Η φάση πάει στον ένα πόλο και χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως φάση, ο ουδέτερος πάει στον άλλο πόλο και χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως ουδέτερος, και η - εντός εισαγωγικών - "γείωση" πάει στα δυο σιδεράκια και χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ως γείωση! Και ακόμα δεν απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου.

----------


## babys

σου είπα δεν θα πέσει 

  με τον όρο ότι δεν θα γειώνεται πουθενά αλλού 

  μπορεί ακόμα και με το πιάσιμο αυτό είναι πάλη 
  πόσο γειωμένη είμαστε αν πιάνουμε κάτι άλλο

----------


## FILMAN

> σου είπα δεν θα πέσει 
> 
> με τον όρο ότι δεν θα γειώνεται πουθενά αλλού 
> 
> μπορεί ακόμα και με το πιάσιμο αυτό είναι πάλη 
> πόσο γειωμένη είμαστε αν πιάνουμε κάτι άλλο



Α, δηλαδή δίνοντας 220V από το δευτερεύον ενός μ/ς απομόνωσης σε ένα ρ/δ και πατώντας το τεστ αυτό πέφτει επειδή κάπου υπάρχει μια γείωση... Τι να κάνουμε μαθαίνω κι εγώ... Το ρεύμα θα περάσει όπως δείχνει η κόκκινη γραμμή στο σχήμα; Ξέρεις να κάνεις την προσθαφαίρεση των ρευμάτων που περνάνε μέσα από το ρ/δ;

Υ.Γ. Τελικά ίσως και να κάνω λάθος. Φαίνεται ότι οι κανονισμοί θα είναι απαραίτητοι όσο υπάρχουν άσχετοι που το παίζουν επαγγελματίες...

----------


## babys

Το ρελέ μέτρα και την γείωση σαν σύνολο λάθους
  την δικιά μας την γείωση όχι την κανονική 


  έτσι όπως το είδα το σχέδιο 
  εσύ βγάζεις από την γείωση τον ουδέτερο
  εγώ είπα από το ουδέτερο την γείωση 
  ει δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα

 Υ,Γ
  Δηλαδή στην ουσία είναι ο ουδέτερος  
  Που ποιο μπροστά από το Ρ/Δ είναι 
  συνδεμένος με την γείωση 
  γι αυτό και είπα να μην συνδεθεί και δεύτερη γείωση
ή κάτι που να το γειώνει

----------


## FILMAN

Μπα, δεν πρόκειται να συννενοηθούμε....

----------


## babys

μετέτρεψα λίγο  το σχέδιο σου 
  από που μπορεί να είναι το λάθος ρεύμα

----------


## FILMAN

Ασυννενοησίας συνέχεια...
Ρωτάς ή απαντάς;
Αυτή η μετατροπή που έκανες αποτελεί βελτίωση; Για να καταλάβω κι εγώ...

----------


## lepouras

Φίλιππε οι κανόνες υπάρχουν για να υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμή στον τρόπο εγκαταστάσεις. 
Σκέψου να πήγαινε ο καθένας μας σε ένα σπίτι και να έκανε τις  εγκαταστάσεις σύμφωνα με τις δικές του πατέντες όσο ασφαλείς και να  ήτανε. Άμα πήγαινε μετά άλλος ηλεκτρολόγος θα έψαχνε τα data shet του  προηγούμενου? . θα ήτανε σαν να λες ότι εγώ σου έκανα την εγκατάσταση  άρα πλέον μόνο εγώ μπορώ να σε εξυπηρετήσω με αποτέλεσμα να είναι  εγκλωβισμένος ο κάθε πελάτης με τον αρχικό χωρίς επιλογή αλλαγής  μάστορα. 
Για να μην το μακρηγορώ ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τη εννοώ. 

Στέλιο αυτό που δείχνει άπλα ο Φίλιππος είναι για μια εγκατάσταση που δεν υπάρχει γείωση καν. 
Η συνδεσμολογία του δείχνει το εξής.
 Φάση ουδέτερος τροφοδοτούν κανονικά την συσκευή. πριν το ρ/δ παίρνει  τον ουδέτερο και τον περνά μέσα έξω στο ρ/δ με αποτέλεσμα οτιδήποτε να  περάσει από εκεί προστίθεται και αφαιρείται από μόνο του αυτόματα χωρίς  να το αντιλαμβάνεται το ρ/δ. 
Άμα για κάποιον λόγο υπάρξει διαρροή στο μεταλλικό μέρος της συσκευής  κάποιο ρεύμα θα περάσει μέσο του μεταλλικού μέρους άρα και της τεχνικής  γείωσης. επειδή το ρεύμα της τεχνικής γείωσης αυτοαναιρείται ,στο ρ/δ θα  έχουμε την διαφορά που θα δημιουργηθεί μέσο της φάσης και του ουδέτερου  κανονικά. οποτε το ρ/δ θα πέσει. 
Αυτομάτως επειδή και η τεχνική γείωση περνά από το ρ/δ θα διακοπεί και  αυτή οπότε δεν θα συνεχίσει η συσκευή να είναι ενωμένη με τον τεχνική  γείωση και στην πραγματικότητα ουδέτερο. Οπότε εξασφαλίστηκε και πλήρης  απομόνωση της συσκευής από την γραμμή τροφοδοσίας. Φίλιππε άμα κάπου  κατάλαβα λάθος με διορθώνεις. 

Εγώ στο μόνο που θα διαφωνούσα είναι ότι σε περίπτωση που ο ουδέτερος  μας δεν είναι αρκετά καλός οπότε δεν κάνει καλή επιστροφή προς το δίκτυο  π.χ. ενώ στον πίνακα έχω 230 βολτ στην πρίζα έχω 220 η 215 τότε  ενδεχομένως ακουμπώντας την συσκευή να έχω μια διαρροή πλέον από το σώμα  μου προς την γη λόγο της διαφοράς από το πραγματικό δίκτυο. Πάλι άμα  κάνω λάθος με διορθώνεις.  βέβαια το ρ/δ πάλι θα πέσει αλλά ενδεχομένως  να έχουμε πολλές ψευδές πτώσις του ρ/δ.
π.χ. άμα γεφυρώσεις τον ουδέτερο με την γείωση σε μια πρίζα (με σωστή  και αρκετά καλή γείωση) θα σου ρίξει το ρ/δ οπότε μια μεταλλική συσκευή  που ακουμπά στο πάτωμα στον τοίχο η σε ένα μεταλλικό μέρος π.χ.  καλοριφέρ θα μας δημιουργούσε πολλές τέτοιες πτώσεις άρα και  προβλήματα..

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε οι κανόνες υπάρχουν για να υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμή στον τρόπο εγκαταστάσεις. 
> Σκέψου να πήγαινε ο καθένας μας σε ένα σπίτι και να έκανε τις εγκαταστάσεις σύμφωνα με τις δικές του πατέντες όσο ασφαλείς και να ήτανε. Άμα πήγαινε μετά άλλος ηλεκτρολόγος θα έψαχνε τα data shet του προηγούμενου? . θα ήτανε σαν να λες ότι εγώ σου έκανα την εγκατάσταση άρα πλέον μόνο εγώ μπορώ να σε εξυπηρετήσω με αποτέλεσμα να είναι εγκλωβισμένος ο κάθε πελάτης με τον αρχικό χωρίς επιλογή αλλαγής μάστορα. 
> Για να μην το μακρηγορώ ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τη εννοώ.
> 
> (Και πού θα ήταν το κακό αν ο κάθε γνώστης του ηλεκτρισμού έκανε τις δικές του πατέντες; Αλλά βέβαια αν πρόκειται να κάνει την εγκατάσταση ένας άσχετος τότε φυσικά και πρέπει να του δώσεις λεπτομερείς οδηγίες για το τί ακριβώς να κάνει και πώς (ηλεκτρολόγοι). Μήπως στις ηλεκτρικές - ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές υπάρχουν παρόμοιοι κανονισμοί; Πόσο πολύ δυσκολεύει η απουσία τέτοιων κανονισμών τον τεχνικό που θα πάει να επισκευάσει τη συσκευή; Μήπως καλείς για την επισκευή αυτόν που σχεδίασε το εκάστοτε μηχάνημα; Γιατί θα έπρεπε στις εγκαταστάσεις να είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα; Το κτίριο δεν είναι κι αυτό ένα "μηχάνημα"; )
> 
> Στέλιο αυτό που δείχνει άπλα ο Φίλιππος είναι για μια εγκατάσταση που δεν υπάρχει γείωση καν. 
> Η συνδεσμολογία του δείχνει το εξής.
> Φάση ουδέτερος τροφοδοτούν κανονικά την συσκευή. πριν το ρ/δ παίρνει τον ουδέτερο και τον περνά μέσα έξω στο ρ/δ με αποτέλεσμα οτιδήποτε να περάσει από εκεί προστίθεται και αφαιρείται από μόνο του αυτόματα χωρίς να το αντιλαμβάνεται το ρ/δ. 
> ...



Κοίτα, με την προϋπόθεση ότι η συσκευή είναι εντάξει, η σύνδεση της εικονικής γείωσης με μια πραγματική δεν θα ρίξει το συγκεκριμένο ρ/δ. Γιατί; Γιατί το ρεύμα που θα περάσει από την εικονική γείωση (που στην ουσία είναι ουδέτερος) για να πάει στην κανονική θα περάσει *δυο φορές* από το ρ/δ με *αντίθετη κατεύθυνση,* οπότε το ρ/δ δεν θα πέσει όσο και να είναι αυτό το ρεύμα. Βέβαια αν η παροχή του κυκλώματος αυτού περνάει μέσα από ένα άλλο ρ/δ, εκείνο ναι, θα πέσει.

----------

